# Really a Boy?? 12 Week Scan Potty Shots



## americanhoney

Hey Ladies,

I had a scan yesterday to make sure baby was doing okay due to spotting.
Baby was moving and waving which was so reassuring. Anyway, the tech is convinced I'm having a boy. I was really hoping for a girl and am already dealing with Gender Disappointment. Shame on me I know but we already have one boy and my husband wants to be done with two. Its so hard not to notice mama's walking around with their daughters and noticing every single Babydoll and Smocked Dress. Just wanted your opinion as well! :thumbup:
I do know how blessed I am to have a baby at all and I am very Thankful. Thanks Ladies :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Baby #2 (3).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 116









Baby #2 (4).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 129









Baby #2 (5).jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 140


----------



## capegirl7

It's too early to tell with potty shot. It's more about side and nub shot. I am having a girl and there was definitely something in between legs at 12 weeks


----------



## americanhoney

capegirl7 said:


> It's too early to tell with potty shot. It's more about side and nub shot. I am having a girl and there was definitely something in between legs at 12 weeks

Thanks so much for your response. The nub theory really throws me off! In one image it looks somewhat straight and the next it looks like it's angled up. I cried all night last night! I talked to my Husband about adopting a 3rd to ensure we had a little girl but he's not for it. He would rather try again on our own. I did do the gender sway (diet, Shettles method, supplements) but I messed up on timing. I'm a Christian and truly Believe God gives you the child he wants you to have so I've just got to be thankful for his plan.


----------



## capegirl7

Oh hunny gender disappointment is real. I looked at all your pics and the first nub definitely looks boy but the other two I think i would lean girl although not sure I see a nub. Did the tech mention the angle and stuff or just look in between legs?


----------



## capegirl7

I am having two girls and although would love a boy we are stopping at two too.


----------



## capegirl7

Try putting pics on in gender . They have techs and usually very accurate with nubs


----------



## americanhoney

Bless you! Yes, it is real and I feel so very selfish and I wish I could change how I felt. I didn't mention the Nub theory (she didn't look at that at all) she only looked between the legs and saw the Pee Pee (or what looks like it). I know a girl at this point can still protrude out so I'm wondering if what she saw between the legs was actually the nub. Also, on the potty image with no Pee Pee visible she said the "white patches" look like a boy.

Well, I'm happy for you. My mama had me and my older sister and now wouldn't have had it any other way. My sister and I are the best of friends and would absolutely be LOST without one another. I think sometimes God knows what the baby is going to need versus what the mother wants. He gives us what we need instead of what we want and later realize it's what we wanted all along. If you did want to shoot for a boy I can definitely tell you what to do to get one!! It's all about timing :hugs:


----------



## americanhoney

capegirl7 said:


> Try putting pics on in gender . They have techs and usually very accurate with nubs

Do you have to be a member?


----------



## capegirl7

Im not sure if you have to be a member. I agree that whatever you are destined to have is what will be. All little babies are a blessing and you sound like you have a great mindset. Although I wouldn't say you are definitely having a boy. There was something in between my dd2 ultrasound that definitely stuck out and could have looked like a penis at 12 weeks. When will you find out for sure?? Do you think if it is a boy you will go for a third?? I'd have 3 but my dh definitely only wants two.


----------



## americanhoney

capegirl7 said:


> Im not sure if you have to be a member. I agree that whatever you are destined to have is what will be. All little babies are a blessing and you sound like you have a great mindset. Although I wouldn't say you are definitely having a boy. There was something in between my dd2 ultrasound that definitely stuck out and could have looked like a penis at 12 weeks. When will you find out for sure?? Do you think if it is a boy you will go for a third?? I'd have 3 but my dh definitely only wants two.

I posted and everyone thinks a Boy from Nub shot. I've been feeling like I wanted three children anyway so we will probably go for a 3rd but that will be it. I'm most likely not going to get on BC after baby's birth and just use my fertility monitor to avoid ovulation. My DH really only wants 2 as well but he wants to give me that girl. He's a hunter and will have his boys to do things with but I won't have anyone...:cry:

I'll go back at 16 weeks most likely to confirm. I really don't know how I'm going to get through this disappointment. I've already thought about how in the world I'm going to bond with my baby. Lord help me...I don't want to be that mother. It doesn't help that ALL of Facebook land and Family says GIRL I think your having a GIRL so I feel like I'm disappointing everyone. I told my MIL and she said she was hoping for a girl to which doesn't make me feel any better. :nope:


----------



## capegirl7

I can relate to the family thing. My mom had me and my sister. Then I had daughter, ,my sister had twin girls in November, and I'm having another girl. And I think both my sister and I are done. So all girls. My dh is pretty adamant in only two. We will see. I know if I had a third it would be another girl anyways. 
Once you have your little boy( if it is boy) you wouldn't imagine it any other way. And I've heard boys really love their mamas,


----------



## americanhoney

Thank you! Yes, my son does love me and I pray he always does. My DH is the opposite-while he loves his mom he doesn't tell her and doesn't hug her and hardly talks to her. I'm trying so hard to build a great relationship with my son so that one day even though he will most likely get married and cling to his wife I pray that he will still adore his mama just as much.

With girls, they always need their Mom and do everything with their Mom. That's what makes me the saddest. I find a little hope when I watch Duck Dynasty and see Mrs. Kay with all of her grown up boys and the wives who have now become her daughters. Hopefully my boys grow up to marry sweet girls who will be good to my son and become like a daughter to me. 

Part of me is scared to try again for #3 because if it's a boy I really don't think I'll be able to cope. Thanks for the encouragement! I truly appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hello , I know how you feel . We are pregnant with second too . We wanted just one child but than we decided it would be nice for DS to have a sibling and we both wanted to try for a girl 
When we had our 13 weeks NT scan they told us it is a boy for sure ...
So now we are both ok now knowing it's a boy but not counting on that for sure . Will find out Monday when I am 17+2 . I am sure I am going to hear it's a boy but at least I can be sure . 
I am same as you , I cannot stop looking at girl stiff everywhere . Even before my son was born . The first time I didn't care if it's a boy or girl but this time I sure wanted to hear it's a girl . And I kinda feel guilty about it :cry:
I also posted picture here on BnB and most said boy ( except like one ) and on ingender it was most girl except 2 boy guesses but those two were the most accurate women in guessing :shrug:
Just don't count on a boy yet since 12 weeks I heard is pretty much shot of 50/50 guessing I heard . 
Good luck , let us know when u find out for sure :flower:
Ps : I heard many stories where they have been told even at 20 week scan it's a boy for sure and than a girl was born :winkwink:


----------



## americanhoney

I'm glad I'm not in the boat alone :cry:

I have only bought a Pink Minky blanket and a really smocked dress. I don't know that I'll ever have a girl to use them. I hope we can both be happy once the babies are born. I've been so fearful already of not wanting to hold my baby once he is born. Awful I know...God forgive me. Normally, I completely trust God with everything I am but with this I've kind of lost hope. I think I'm going to have to take this one day at the time. I'm not due until July 17th so I feel like this sadness might last a while. I'm trying to keep myself busy to keep my mind off of it. I'm debating getting the NT scan next week. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

When are you due?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

americanhoney said:


> I'm glad I'm not in the boat alone :cry:
> 
> I have only bought a Pink Minky blanket and a really smocked dress. I don't know that I'll ever have a girl to use them. I hope we can both be happy once the babies are born. I've been so fearful already of not wanting to hold my baby once he is born. Awful I know...God forgive me. Normally, I completely trust God with everything I am but with this I've kind of lost hope. I think I'm going to have to take this one day at the time. I'm not due until July 17th so I feel like this sadness might last a while. I'm trying to keep myself busy to keep my mind off of it. I'm debating getting the NT scan next week. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:
> 
> When are you due?

I am due June 14 th 
I am sure once you will hold your baby you gonna fell in love as much as you did with your first son :hugs:
May be even sooner , you will see ! Imagine how wonderful it would be for your son to have a brother and they can play socker together etc :happydance:
And they both get married and you gonna get two daughters in law and I am quite sure one of them are going to give you granddaughter and you can smother her as much as you can and want :hugs::winkwink:
I was so sure I am gonna have a daughter I bought beautiful going home outfit for her , beautiful blanket an outfit for summer :shrug:
I kept the recipe but I am not willing to take it back yet . Sometimes when I am alone I take the bag and hold the clothes and imagine how my daughter would look like in them :shrug::blush:

You know ... I believe everything happens for a reason :flower: , really ! You have to believe if god gave you another son , there was a reason to it . :hugs:
Hope you gonna feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Knt

I know how your feeling. Just had 12 weeks scan last week and defiantly something between legs. Tech was pretty sure it's a boy. I didn't think about it until she said it and it hit me a lot harder than I thought. I didn't realize how disappointed I would feel. I feel like a horrible person for feeling this way and like you, told MIL and she defiantly wanted a girl. Said that's the story of her life, another boy grandchild. So that didn't help. My parents act like I should never feel this way and husband doesn't understand either. I also believe God has a plan and gives you what his knows is best but I still can't stop this feeling. Also noticing all the moms with cute baby girls, pink dresses and bows, along with the great bond they share when they are older. Sorry your going though this. If it makes you feel any better in my 12 wk potty shot there is "something" sticking out a lot farther than yours so maybe yours will shrink up!! Praying for you, I know it's a bad feeling but know your not alone. 
Also see your from NC. Me too! Not sure if you know where new bern is :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Knt said:


> I know how your feeling. Just had 12 weeks scan last week and defiantly something between legs. Tech was pretty sure it's a boy. I didn't think about it until she said it and it hit me a lot harder than I thought. I didn't realize how disappointed I would feel. I feel like a horrible person for feeling this way and like you, told MIL and she defiantly wanted a girl. Said that's the story of her life, another boy grandchild. So that didn't help. My parents act like I should never feel this way and husband doesn't understand either. I also believe God has a plan and gives you what his knows is best but I still can't stop this feeling. Also noticing all the moms with cute baby girls, pink dresses and bows, along with the great bond they share when they are older. Sorry your going though this. If it makes you feel any better in my 12 wk potty shot there is "something" sticking out a lot farther than yours so maybe yours will shrink up!! Praying for you, I know it's a bad feeling but know your not alone.
> Also see your from NC. Me too! Not sure if you know where new bern is :)

I am from NC too :winkwink:
At 12 weeks all the babies have something sticking out in between the legs . It's there till like 16 weeks . It's the angle of the nub that makes the nurse / doctor / technician guess the gender :thumbup:
You can look here : https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> I know how your feeling. Just had 12 weeks scan last week and defiantly something between legs. Tech was pretty sure it's a boy. I didn't think about it until she said it and it hit me a lot harder than I thought. I didn't realize how disappointed I would feel. I feel like a horrible person for feeling this way and like you, told MIL and she defiantly wanted a girl. Said that's the story of her life, another boy grandchild. So that didn't help. My parents act like I should never feel this way and husband doesn't understand either. I also believe God has a plan and gives you what his knows is best but I still can't stop this feeling. Also noticing all the moms with cute baby girls, pink dresses and bows, along with the great bond they share when they are older. Sorry your going though this. If it makes you feel any better in my 12 wk potty shot there is "something" sticking out a lot farther than yours so maybe yours will shrink up!! Praying for you, I know it's a bad feeling but know your not alone.
> Also see your from NC. Me too! Not sure if you know where new bern is :)

Oh it would be SO nice to stay in touch. I wish for the both of us that we could have girls and maybe that's in our future but I know God see all of the details of this baby's life. He is giving us another boy for a good reason I just can't get past all this smocked bubbles on sale on my FB feed. :haha:

I am from Kinston originally and live in Benson (1 hour away) where my husband is from. My Dad actually does all of the landscaping for Bosch in New Bern (It's a Small world)! 

I have cried for two days. I just hope and pray that I fall so in love with my baby after birth. I've watched the adoption shows "I'm having their baby" and watch the mom's give up their babies. I sit there and think how in the world can they give their baby up because once they are here the gender is irrelevant. I had told my husband that the first thing I was doing after finding out it was a girl was to buy a Babydoll from the Disney Store. I extra notice girly everything now. :cry:

I will be praying for you too!


----------



## Knt

We will have to keep each other updated when we find out for sure. I'm still holding out hope for pink even though hubby says picture says it all. I am driving myself crazy looking at every ultrasound picture online and every post. It's hard to find potty shots esp. one that looks boy but turns to girl. I know they say at 12 weeks they all look similar but i want to see proof. I just came across your post in ingender and everyone guessed boy for me too or said it's too early. Not what I was hoping for. When do you go back for next scan? I have to wait 7 more weeks, seriously thinking of getting a earlier one done but paying for it at the elective ultrasound places. At least then I will know for sure!! 

Proudmomma2b that's crazy we are all from NC.!!! Can you post your pics on here from 13 weeks since they were so sure. Also keep us updated on your next scan!!!


----------



## Knt

This is the potty shot our tech was sure it's a boy at 12 weeks. She did say "don't go paint the room but you see what I see". She was pretty confident. Everytime I look at this picture I just want to cry!! Oh and I've have my fair share of crying too, your not a lone on that one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> This is the potty shot our tech was sure it's a boy at 12 weeks. She did say "don't go paint the room but you see what I see". She was pretty confident. Everytime I look at this picture I just want to cry!! Oh and I've have my fair share of crying too, your not a lone on that one.

Honey, Yes I too what a little heartbroken when people replied boy, boy, boy. My husband says I need help and I agreed, lol. I think it's best to just assume boy and accept it and be shocked if they say girl. That's what I'm doing because that's the only way I know how to cope. July seems so far away....I hope you can get an earlier scan for peace of mind! 

My sister had TWO boys like me and was sad. They wanted to stop with #2 but she wanted that girl so bad. She tracked her cycle for 1 year, did an acid diet every cycle, and only BD 3-4 days before O. She got her girl on the 3rd try. At her 12 week NT Scan they told her girl but not to go paint a room. Her girl was confirmed at 18 weeks. I swear EVERYBODY is saying we are SO excited about the new baby and really hoping for a girl. I get so angry inside and want to bust out crying all over again. I cannot help my DH has strong boy swimmers. Is this your first baby?


----------



## Knt

Yes this is my first but I feel if you have a boy first you just keep getting boys. All of friends & family if they had boy first kept getting boys and if girl first than got a boy after. I always thought I would have a girl first then they boy. My SIL just had her 3rd boy. My husband also says I need help and is worried I'm not going to love the baby once it's here. I know I will love it I'm just extremely disappointed right now. I've turned to the computer now and don't really say much to him about how sad I feel. Everyone says I hope it's a girl. My grandmother last week even went on about how she wants a girl (she had 2 boys). It's so hard. mIL has 5 grandsons and she made it clear she was disappointed we think this ones a boy. (We only told our parents. Don't want anyone else to know until we are 100% sure) glad your sister got her girl Maybe you could try again if this one is a boy with her secret techniques. I'm not 100% convinced your pic is all boy though. I think most of those ladies are just taking a guess and after looking at so many "nubs" lol I've seen ones that look like yours turn out to be a girl... I also get so jealous which I know is wrong when my friends are posting pictures of their baby girls. It just proves that only God knows what in store for our future and when you have a certain vision for your life it's sure not to go that way if he has other plans!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Knt said:


> This is the potty shot our tech was sure it's a boy at 12 weeks. She did say "don't go paint the room but you see what I see". She was pretty confident. Everytime I look at this picture I just want to cry!! Oh and I've have my fair share of crying too, your not a lone on that one.

I kinda think it looks too big to be a penis , especially that early . I had very similar shot with my first son and it was at lest half the size ( lenght ) . Just don't count on being a boy ... :flower:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I also think americanhoney your pictures look very girly ...


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...-13-2-weeks-any-guesses-just-profile-pic.html

Here are my pictures . I don't have potty shots since the technician didn't even show me anything , just said boy ...
All the gender guesses are based on nub or scull theory - viz the link I posted before about babies genitalia at early stages ....


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> Yes this is my first but I feel if you have a boy first you just keep getting boys. All of friends & family if they had boy first kept getting boys and if girl first than got a boy after. I always thought I would have a girl first then they boy. My SIL just had her 3rd boy. My husband also says I need help and is worried I'm not going to love the baby once it's here. I know I will love it I'm just extremely disappointed right now. I've turned to the computer now and don't really say much to him about how sad I feel. Everyone says I hope it's a girl. My grandmother last week even went on about how she wants a girl (she had 2 boys). It's so hard. mIL has 5 grandsons and she made it clear she was disappointed we think this ones a boy. (We only told our parents. Don't want anyone else to know until we are 100% sure) glad your sister got her girl Maybe you could try again if this one is a boy with her secret techniques. I'm not 100% convinced your pic is all boy though. I think most of those ladies are just taking a guess and after looking at so many "nubs" lol I've seen ones that look like yours turn out to be a girl... I also get so jealous which I know is wrong when my friends are posting pictures of their baby girls. It just proves that only God knows what in store for our future and when you have a certain vision for your life it's sure not to go that way if he has other plans!!

I think it's quite a shame that people don't look at a child (regardless of gender) as a Blessing and love them just as they are, especially people on the outside. God has a great plan for your baby and I PROMISE you will absolutely love your son if that's indeed what you are having. My little boy has stolen my heart! He started said "Mommy" in the last month and I melt everytime he calls my name. That's the first thing he does in the morning when he wakes up! He is precious and don't give up hope on a little Miss. This is only your first. Dr. Shettles has a book called "How to Choose the Sex of your Baby" that my sister used. I used it as well this time BUT I was impatient and didn't track my cycle long enough because I was ready to get pregnant. You need to track for MONTHS before even thinking about trying. My sister used the Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor which is what I used as well.

I completely messed up on timing but then again I know if God wanted me to have a girl this time I would have one regardless. We will get through this! :hugs:


----------



## americanhoney

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I also think americanhoney your pictures look very girly ...

Thank you! When is your gender scan?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

americanhoney said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> I also think americanhoney your pictures look very girly ...
> 
> Thank you! When is your gender scan?Click to expand...

Monday , January 6th , 8 am :thumbup:


----------



## americanhoney

Yay! So exciting :)
Please update or send a PM :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

Americanhoney - I swear I must be blind, I don't see anything between the legs on your potty shot.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

sunshine314 said:


> Americanhoney - I swear I must be blind, I don't see anything between the legs on your potty shot.

I am not professional but I would also swear that's a girl . Especially the shot where you can see the tree lines which is signature for girls :haha:
My sons shots look totally different


----------



## twokiddos

Hi americanhoney! Congrats on your pregnancy! I have zero expertise with nub theory or skull theory so I have no input on gender guesses. I did want to say, as a mommy to 3 boys, I know how real gender disappointment can be. I went through it with 2 of my sons. DS #1 and DS #2. Then I had a MMC before DS #3 and it totally changed my whole outlook on life and family. I have learned that my boys are the blessings I never knew I wanted... if that makes sense. I cannot imagine life without them. And I can't imagine having one without the others. They are awesome together. They have the best relationship and would be totally different if they didn't have each other. I couldn't be any further away from disappointed now. But I know how the initial disappointment feels. I found picking out a name really helped me and finding the cutest coming home outfit.
And you never know... We thought we would be done with 3 children but I just didn't feel complete yet. Four is our number no matter what we end up having and I know I'll be OK with whatever the outcome. 

If you ever want to chat... feel free to PM me.


----------



## americanhoney

sunshine314 said:


> Americanhoney - I swear I must be blind, I don't see anything between the legs on your potty shot.

She saw the little "pee pee" or what looks like one but I'm not so sure that's the nub showing through the legs at this point. Also, on the other image where you can't see anything she noticed the white patches that are in a triangle shape (1 on top, 2 on bottom) which is indicative of a boy. If this turns out to be a girl I'll be over the Moon and shocked. If it's a boy I'll be happy too! I'm learning to cope with the second boy idea!

Thanks for looking! :hugs:


----------



## americanhoney

twokiddos said:


> Hi americanhoney! Congrats on your pregnancy! I have zero expertise with nub theory or skull theory so I have no input on gender guesses. I did want to say, as a mommy to 3 boys, I know how real gender disappointment can be. I went through it with 2 of my sons. DS #1 and DS #2. Then I had a MMC before DS #3 and it totally changed my whole outlook on life and family. I have learned that my boys are the blessings I never knew I wanted... if that makes sense. I cannot imagine life without them. And I can't imagine having one without the others. They are awesome together. They have the best relationship and would be totally different if they didn't have each other. I couldn't be any further away from disappointed now. But I know how the initial disappointment feels. I found picking out a name really helped me and finding the cutest coming home outfit.
> And you never know... We thought we would be done with 3 children but I just didn't feel complete yet. Four is our number no matter what we end up having and I know I'll be OK with whatever the outcome.
> 
> If you ever want to chat... feel free to PM me.

Oh thank you so very much! Yes, I have felt AWFUL since finding out...complete guilt. I have friends who can't even conceive and I'm over here crying over having another boy. I'm so blessed beyond measure and pray the Good Lord forgives me for being so selfish. I love my son and I know I'll love another just as much. I just never saw myself being a mama to boys and no girls but I think that goes for most mom's. We have picked out a name for a boy but I'm finding it hard that this baby won't need anything. Everything will be handed down from our first son. Don't get me wrong that's a blessing in itself but the second pregnancy is so different from the 1st. I wish I would have soaked up the 1st pregnancy a little more. I'm going to buy this baby a going home outfit. Poor little guy needs something new! :thumbup:

Thank you for the encouragement. I'm going to add you to my contacts! 
Congrats on 3 babies and #4 on the way! That's wonderful and you are blessed! :hugs:


----------



## americanhoney

ProudMomma2Be said:


> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> Americanhoney - I swear I must be blind, I don't see anything between the legs on your potty shot.
> 
> I am not professional but I would also swear that's a girl . Especially the shot where you can see the tree lines which is signature for girls :haha:
> My sons shots look totally differentClick to expand...

Aww thank you! Do you have your shots for your son? I may have looked at them already! I got February 12th for my anatomy/gender ultrasound. :thumbup:


----------



## americanhoney

I went today for my 12 Week appointment and they did a complimentary scan to make sure Baby was doing well! Here's a picture of my sweet pea sucking his/her thumb! :baby:

I'm in Love! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby B#2 12Week Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

It's not very clear picture . I had to take a picture of the photo I had in my photo book . I am not sure where the original photo is . :shrug:


----------



## americanhoney

ProudMomma2Be said:


> View attachment 716541
> 
> 
> It's not very clear picture . I had to take a picture of the photo I had in my photo book . I am not sure where the original photo is . :shrug:

Wow! Definitely a boy. How many weeks were you then?
I found out with my 1st at 16 weeks.
Thanks for sharing! :winkwink:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

americanhoney said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 716541
> 
> 
> It's not very clear picture . I had to take a picture of the photo I had in my photo book . I am not sure where the original photo is . :shrug:
> 
> Wow! Definitely a boy. How many weeks were you then?
> I found out with my 1st at 16 weeks.
> Thanks for sharing! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I think I was 17 weeks :shrug: this was my first scan with my son


----------



## americanhoney

The images I got earlier this week (potty shots) makes everything looks SO small compared to today's ultrasound at my doctor. They didn't even attempt to look down there today! :haha:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Did they guess boy for you on ingender too ? 
There are few professionals and they seems to be very accurate . They are coldwater, jenaemma,lovemy4
Did any of those guessed for you ?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

americanhoney said:


> The images I got earlier this week (potty shots) makes everything looks SO small compared to today's ultrasound at my doctor. They didn't even attempt to look down there today! :haha:

And when you gonna find out for sure ? 
You didn't want them to look today ?


----------



## daddiesgift

I found out at 12 weeks I was having boys but you could see without a doubt that's what it was. A circle with a something poking out :haha: so I do think you can find out at 12 weeks but I think its easier to be wrong that early! This time at 12 weeks the tech wouldn't even guess but showed me crotch but I had no clue what I was looking at :haha: then 16 weeks baby had hands, umbilical cord between legs AND wouldn't stop moving :dohh: but they guessed girl. Then a week later said for sure girl! 

So I'm proof after two boys you can have a girl :winkwink: I'm hoping at my 20 week scan Monday she's still a she! :haha: 

I know how that disappointment can feel. I didn't care with our first but I always wanted a girl and I'm a girly girl so when the tech said boy with our second I cried. I was so jealous of everyone with a girl. But when he arrived I loved him so and him and his brother are truly best friends. I'm so happy now that I had two boys close together as they are great playmates! I was very nervous this time it would be a boy and this is for sure our last so I would've been sad for sure. Now I'm in denial its a girl :dohh: 

I saw in tv a family with 11 kids who kept trying for a boy and they announced their babies gender this time... BOY! I told OH no matter the outcome this time we wouldn't be that family :haha:


----------



## americanhoney

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Did they guess boy for you on ingender too ?
> There are few professionals and they seems to be very accurate . They are coldwater, jenaemma,lovemy4
> Did any of those guessed for you ?

jenaemma said Boy, lovemy4 said 50/50, and ALL others said Boy based on Nub. They said it was too early for the potty shots. :shrug:


----------



## americanhoney

daddiesgift said:


> I found out at 12 weeks I was having boys but you could see without a doubt that's what it was. A circle with a something poking out :haha: so I do think you can find out at 12 weeks but I think its easier to be wrong that early! This time at 12 weeks the tech wouldn't even guess but showed me crotch but I had no clue what I was looking at :haha: then 16 weeks baby had hands, umbilical cord between legs AND wouldn't stop moving :dohh: but they guessed girl. Then a week later said for sure girl!
> 
> So I'm proof after two boys you can have a girl :winkwink: I'm hoping at my 20 week scan Monday she's still a she! :haha:
> 
> I know how that disappointment can feel. I didn't care with our first but I always wanted a girl and I'm a girly girl so when the tech said boy with our second I cried. I was so jealous of everyone with a girl. But when he arrived I loved him so and him and his brother are truly best friends. I'm so happy now that I had two boys close together as they are great playmates! I was very nervous this time it would be a boy and this is for sure our last so I would've been sad for sure. Now I'm in denial its a girl :dohh:
> 
> I saw in tv a family with 11 kids who kept trying for a boy and they announced their babies gender this time... BOY! I told OH no matter the outcome this time we wouldn't be that family :haha:

Congrats to you and thanks for the encouragement! :)
Yes, if this is a boy I know my two boys will adore one another. I myself have one sister and I'd be lost without her. I'm coming around to the idea now but not throwing in the towel just yet. I'm so scared to try again because if I have a 3rd boy I know I'll be pretty upset. Glad you are getting your girl and able to buy everything GIRLY and Pink!! :happydance:


----------



## americanhoney

ProudMomma2Be said:


> americanhoney said:
> 
> 
> The images I got earlier this week (potty shots) makes everything looks SO small compared to today's ultrasound at my doctor. They didn't even attempt to look down there today! :haha:
> 
> And when you gonna find out for sure ?
> You didn't want them to look today ?Click to expand...

I don't know I'll probably get a 16 week scan to confirm before I have my anatomy scan at 18 weeks so four more weeks to go!
I'm getting my NT scan on the 10th and I'll be 13w3d at that point so maybe they can give me an idea then? :shrug:
I didn't want to push the issue today just happy to see my baby on the screen! :baby:


----------



## daddiesgift

Opps just realized I typed that story wrong.. They kept trying for a GIRL had 10 boys and announced their 11th was a boy! Wouldn't that be great if all those 11 boys had nothing but girls?! One happy grandma :winkwink:


----------



## Knt

Just wondering if you did the Chinese gender chart and what it said? Was it right for your first? Some people I've talked to swear by it...


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> Just wondering if you did the Chinese gender chart and what it said? Was it right for your first? Some people I've talked to swear by it...

With my 1st it said Boy and was right, this time it says Girl but so far it's wrong. Not throwing in the towel yet!! :winkwink:


----------



## Knt

There's hope for you!!! Lol :)


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> There's hope for you!!! Lol :)

haha, Yes!

Well, found out tonight that the tech who guessed boy was wrong about another baby's gender. Scanning babies is not what she does but for her family/friends she will do an early scan. She told this girl at around 12 weeks that it was a girl and the women just found out at her anatomy scan that it is indeed a boy!! The woman was so disappointed. She already had a boy and really wanted a girl.

I think that would be harder..to hear what you want to hear and later find out different. She told me to not count on it! The only thing that really makes me think boy for me is the nub shot. I posted on ingender and several of the experts said boy!


----------



## Knt

Yeah I've seen your post on there. They also have post (it's the first couple on there) to post 12 week nub once confirmed. They have boy and girl forms. I've looked through a lot of them. I've seen girls on there that everyone told them was a boy at 12 weeks and vice vs. I really wish I never asked tech at 12 weeks bc it's driving me crazy just wanting to know for sure!! The waiting game sucks!!!


----------



## Knt

There is one on in gender now titled " would love some guesses!" On the first page now, it looks very similar to mine and she just found out she's having her 3rd boy. "Sigh". I have yet to see a girl potty shot at 12 weeks with something hanging down even though they say they look alike at that stage. If you find some please share lol


----------



## americanhoney

I'm going to be on the hunt for some images too. Send me your pic again!! I'm ready to know for sure too!! My doctor said today It is what it us and he's right. It's so hard to not think about though!!


----------



## onceisenough1

Good luck for girl!


----------



## americanhoney

onceisenough1 said:


> Good luck for girl!

Thank you!! I would love to be a mama to a sweet little girl!! 
We shall see in a few weeks...:thumbup:


----------



## Knt

Just wanted to share, reading this article about how this momma loves her boys but also how family and even strangers can make you feel bad. Thought it was interesting being we were talking about MIL and other rude comments people make. 

https://www.whattoexpect.com/wom/pregnancy/the-wrong-reason-to-try-for-a-fourth-baby.aspx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Its a boy :happydance: :baby:


----------



## americanhoney

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Its a boy :happydance: :baby:

You're going to have 3 men in your life to Love and Protect You! How wonderful!! Congrats Mama!! :happydance::baby::hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

americanhoney said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> Its a boy :happydance: :baby:
> 
> You're going to have 3 men in your life to Love and Protect You! How wonderful!! Congrats Mama!! :happydance::baby::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes , and to drive me crazy with all the boy stuff :haha::happydance:


----------



## sunshine314

So I popped back in to see what you are having...and I see it's a GIRL!! Congrats hun!! That is so very exciting!


----------



## americanhoney

Aww thank you SO much! :hugs:

I was completely shocked but we are over the moon!! I have started buying a few pink things and it's so much fun! I went into the scan at peace either way but was floored when there was no wee wee in sight. I had two techs scan me to be sure. Amazed! I had prayed this past summer before conceiving and felt the whole time this baby was a girl.

The 12 week scan must have been showing the nub and not a pee pee! :baby::cloud9:


----------



## truthbtold

Just ran across this and it has given me so much hope.


----------

